# No anda el audio en mi  notebook



## aquienbuscabas (Jul 25, 2009)

hola buenas tardes
tengo una notebook bastante viejita una omnibook 3000 q anda perfecto a exepcion del audio q verdaderamente es estereo pero solo suena un solo canal..le conecto en la salida de auxiliar de audio un auricular y tmb suena 1 solo canal por eso es q pense q pueden ser los driver ( no tengo los originales) y no lo puedo encontrar en internet los verdaderos  o almenos q funciones. 
me gustaria si  me pueden dar una manito con estoo
gracias


----------



## alexus (Jul 25, 2009)

vichate en las configuraciones de sonido, capaz qeu el balance esta hacia un lado.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 26, 2009)

no estara mal el jack de conexion de la salida de audio, revisalo puede estar desoldado un canal


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Jul 26, 2009)

mmm  no las conexiónes estan perfectas , intente con varios parlantes y cables, y nada por eso es q me juego mas porque sean los driver faltantes o erroneos pero no los puedo encontrar en ningun lado
tengo win 98 se por si les ayuda para ayudarme  
encontre esto en internet pero nose como configuralo ni en donde  en esta pagina: http://www.frankb.us/stuff/OmniBook3000CTX.html#sound

cita:

Sound support
I have now gotten sound to work in a way. My kernel is compiled with module support (but not MODVERSIONS) so getting sound to work was simply a question of loading properly compiled module into the kernel. 
In later kernels than the 2.0.35 I'm using, some of the entries that need to be specified don't appear in the configuration menu, and I've not been able to make sound work with these newer kernels. Perhaps it'll be back and working in 2.2 

The config settings I used for building the sound module are given below Sound card support M 
Support for Crystal CS4232 based (PnP) cards * 
/dev/dsp and /dev/audio support * 
CS4232 audio I/O base 530 
CS4232 audio IRQ 5 
CS4232 audio DMA 1 
CS4232 second (duplex) DMA 0 
CS4232 MIDI I/O base 330 
CS4232 MIDI IRQ 9 
Audio DMA buffer size 65536 
The corresponding portion of the config file look like this: 

#
# Sound
#
CONFIG_SOUND=m
# CONFIG_PAS is not set
# CONFIG_SB is not set
CONFIG_ADLIB=y
# CONFIG_GUS is not set
# CONFIG_MPU401 is not set
# CONFIG_UART6850 is not set
# CONFIG_PSS is not set
# CONFIG_GUS16 is not set
# CONFIG_GUSMAX is not set
# CONFIG_MSS is not set
# CONFIG_SSCAPE is not set
# CONFIG_TRIX is not set
# CONFIG_MAD16 is not set
CONFIG_CS4232=y
# CONFIG_MAUI is not set
CONFIG_AUDIO=y
CONFIG_MIDI=y
# CONFIG_YM3812 is not set
CS4232_BASE=530
CS4232_IRQ=5
CS4232_DMA=1
CS4232_DMA2=0
CS4232_MPU_BASE=330
CS4232_MPU_IRQ=9
DSP_BUFFSIZE=65536
# CONFIG_LOWLEVEL_SOUND is not set

tienen idea q es o donde ponerlo?


----------

